# how can I catch carp



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been seeing 30 pound carp in a lake I fish at but they wont bite worms how can I catch them?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

**** killer said:


> I have been seeing 30 pound carp in a lake I fish at but they wont bite worms how can I catch them?


noodling... look it up on google.

Ryan


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Carp are hard to catch fishing. However, other methods such as bowfishing and spearing work very well. I've fished all my life, and just started bowfishing and its just as fun.


----------



## rocknfish9001 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have caught carp up to 30lbs, and my most productive bait was a gob of nightcrawlers. However, my biggest, a 34lb pig, was caught on a live crayfish


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd say the best way is with a mares cyrano 70cm


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

go to the euro carping tutorial it will give you lots of tips


----------

